#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  Interactive Math

## hillbilly

Math can be boring to some. It seems a few students still cannot grasp why 2 + 2= 4.  :Sad:  I should interject here that I was one of those kind of students.

Teaching changes thoughout the years, some good aspects and some bad. Regardless here are a few sites to help out the Nintendo generation.

Elementary Sites

Interactive Websites

Online math games and interactive tutorials

Cool math .com - An amusement park of math and more! Math lessons, math games, math practice, math fun!

----------

